# Rear brake caliper piston won't spin



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am trying to replace brake pad now.


I didn't realize I have to spin and press the piston same time.


After research, I tried to use c-clamp to spin the piston and


I spun like 20 circles. and I realized I couldn't press while spinning piston.


So, I bought a special tool at ebay.


After the tool arrived, I tried to spin by the tool but


the piston won't spin NOW.


I disconnected e-brake cable and brake fluid cable.


I opened bled cap


Still won't spin.




Any idea ??


Help me.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I usually give it a tap with a hammer before I start compressing them. Lefty loosey righty tight after that.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

tap with hammer didn't help..


Need more idea, please


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what special tool did you get?


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

this one


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is the caliper on the car?

Can you unscrew the piston and see if you ruined some threads with the other methods you used?


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I bring my caliper to my work and


I was able to compress the piston 10 mins ago with table clamp and huge bar (I extended the bar with the wind tool for higher leverage.) 

the handle on the tool is bent a lot but Anyway.. I could compress.


Now, the problem is I noticed some tears (3~4 spots) on the piston boots.


Will it be big problem??


I glued it with a silicone glue but I don't think it can hold much.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

The way they salt the roads here in Buffalo, it will definitely be a problem once the snow falls. If your car is a garage queen, though, you might use that caliper for years before corrosion and dirt start to impede your rear brake performance. I always squirt a liberal amount of PBlaster on the piston before I start turning it in. I used the cube tool when I did mine last summer (and I DD my TT all winter, too).

Here's the cube tool for reference:


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Not buffalo anymore 

So, You mean the boot is to keep hazard away from out side, right?

That case I think I don't need to worry.

I thought the tear might cause brake fluid leaking from it.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ah, that's right, I forgot! Drive it like you stole it.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

If the rip in the boot is small enough, just put some gasket sealer over the crack and she will be fine. Just a reminder for next time, since there is turning and pushing involved, spray a little silicone spray around the piston where the boot sits on it to prevent it from stretching and ripping.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

good 

Thanks


----------

